# Fluval Chi -Lexan top



## HickoryStick

I've read comments about the lack of a top for the Fluval Chi so I thought I'd post some pics of the Lexan top that I made for mine. 

It was very easy and inexpensive to make. I'd be interested in comments or pics of tops that others are using for their Chi's.


----------



## shinybetta

Nice! It looks real good.


----------



## Sweeda88

That looks really professional. Great job, and I'm sure your fish appreciates the humidity.


----------



## chargers505

Fish can feel humidity?? Anyway, awesome job on the top. I especially like the removable corner for feeding, water treatment, ect. When I was in the market to buy a tank, i narrowed it down to two tanks. The chi was one of them. I decided to get the other tank since the chi had no top which was the deal breaker for me. Wish you would've posted this sooner!! Also I wanted the tank to be in my room, so I didn't know how loud the filteration system is on the chi. Is it loud?


----------



## Sweeda88

The humidity is for the health of their Labyrinth organ. When they breath in oxygen, if it's too cold, it can send them into shock.


----------



## HickoryStick

chargers505 said:


> Fish can feel humidity?? Anyway, awesome job on the top. I especially like the removable corner for feeding, water treatment, ect. When I was in the market to buy a tank, i narrowed it down to two tanks. The chi was one of them. I decided to get the other tank since the chi had no top which was the deal breaker for me. Wish you would've posted this sooner!! Also I wanted the tank to be in my room, so I didn't know how loud the filteration system is on the chi. Is it loud?


The Chi is very quiet...almost silent. It is similar to the fan in my laptop...maybe quieter and certainly more pleasant.

I would have posted the pictures sooner but I just bought it a few days ago  This is my first betta.


----------



## chargers505

I'm jealous now


----------



## HickoryStick

Thanks for the comments. That was the 2nd top that I made. 

The first top turned out pretty good but I used rivets instead of nylon fasteners for the corners. I also riveted two hinges to a full-length access panel in the front so I could swing it up to feed him (similar to real aquarium tops). It was fancier but I didn't like the idea of the condensation constantly dripping off the rivets into the tank.


----------



## monroe0704

This looks amazing!! Would you be willing to write a how to for it?


----------



## fflores

lol, you beat me to the punch... this is exactly what i will be making tomorrow, just hadn't had time to go to the store to pick up a sheet of lexan. Though i was going to then cut small squares of lexan in place of the white corner post you used. hadn't thought of the feeding opening though, so i like that idea.

Awesome job! i'll do mine tomorrow hopefully


----------



## fflores

BTW the filter noise is a none issue, the only sound you hear is the sound of water streaming over the side back into the tank, and you can adjust that by how you place the small rocks that come with the tank and if you use the addition trey they provide.


----------



## HickoryStick

*Instructions (pics will be posted next)*

Materials:
1 - sheet of Lexan (I bought a 12”x24” sheet and cut it to size)
4 – 0.250” Nylon push-in fasteners (preferably clear)

Tools I Used:
Jig Saw
Cordless drill & bits (I used 1/4” and 3/8")
Straight Edge (speed square)
Ruler
Fine Point Sharpie
Small clamps

Steps:
_Note_ – It is best not to remove the protective film from the Lexan until you are finished. Also, I used my fingernail to clean up the cut edge of the Lexan. Be careful if you use your fingernail as Lexan slivers can hurt and the edge can chew up your fingernail.
1 – Cut Lexan to 10”x10” square
2 – Measure and mark the cut lines with a sharpie
3 –Drill a hole for the center cut-out; large enough for the jigsaw blade (I also drilled a smaller hole at each corner to help aide in cutting)
4 – Cut rear portion of Lexan to accommodate the piece that secure to the back side of the aquarium and any heater you may use
5 – Place Lexan on aquarium and mark 1 corner hole with sharpie, saving the feeder opening corner for last (Note: the nylon fasteners go on the inside corners of the aquarium to keep the cover in place)
6 – Drill one corner hole and insert a nylon fastener (do not insert the nylon fastener in the feeder corner yet)
7 – Repeat steps 4 and 5 for the remaining corners (I did one corner at a time to ensure everything lined up correctly)
8 – Mark the feeder opening with sharpie (Make sure you have a piece of Lexan large enough to cover the opening that you are going to make. I made my opening small so the cover could not accidentally swing near the filter and cause water to spill.)
9 – Cut out the feeder opening
10 – Cut a piece of Lexan to cover the feeder opening
11 – Line up feeder cover with aquarium cover and drill a hole in a corner of the feeder cover (I used two small clamps to hold the two pieces of Lexan together while drilling)
12 – Insert Nylon fastener through both the feeder cover and the aquarium corner hole (Make sure the feeder cover is on top of the aquarium cover)
13 – Remove the protective sheet from the Lexan
14 – Rinse the Lexan and ensure all shavings have been removed
15 – Place cover on aquarium and enjoy!


----------



## HickoryStick

pics 1 of 2


----------



## HickoryStick

pics 2 of 2


----------



## HickoryStick

Here is the 1st top that I made (using rivets and hinges instead of nylon fasteners)


----------



## fflores

prefer your non-hinged version... the hinges get in the way of the design of the overall tank but still nice


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Awesome! =] Sandpaper as an alternative to finger nails? =] That's what comes to mind but if it'd damage the plastic then yeah. XD

Your tank looks great! =]


----------



## MMK

Wow, awesome. I just got that aquarium for christmas and was thinking of doing something similar, I might have to get my boyfriend to help though!


----------



## monroe0704

Excellent! I'm not that handy w tools, but this will help my hubby construct it!! Now I can buy a chi tank


----------



## HickoryStick

I'm glad you like the info. I really like my top (non-hinged version). The only thing I'm not totally satisfied with is the white nylon fasteners. I'm planning to replace them with clear fasterners. They just pop right out so it will be a simple swap.


----------



## fflores

i was able to speak with one of my vendors at work and one of them has the ability to water jet acrylic of any size so i will be having them cut out a top to specific size (kind of a slow day tomorrow) and i will also try to design paneling for a divided tank i'm thinking of making.

clear plugs would be awesome!


----------



## HickoryStick

fflores - I'd like to see how your cover turns out. I bought some aquarium silicone yesterday and am planning to try the small squares of lexan that you suggested for the corners instead of the white nylon fasteners. I still want to find a clear fastener for the feeding corner unless I come up with a better idea...


----------



## fflores

HickoryStick said:


> fflores - I'd like to see how your cover turns out. I bought some aquarium silicone yesterday and am planning to try the small squares of lexan that you suggested for the corners instead of the white nylon fasteners. I still want to find a clear fastener for the feeding corner unless I come up with a better idea...


i might suggest using acrylic weld, i don't know the actual name of the liquid, but here is a video explaining howits done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT6Ow_cBTps

I spoke with one of the other designers at work last night about what i'm thinking about making and he told me that he use to use acetone when he use to make architectural acrylic models. Fusing acrylic with acetone made for clear seams

I will hopefully at least have the 3d renderings of the pieces i hope to have made. This might cost me a arm and a leg to make, lol.


----------



## fourtanks

You guys are so creative an handy! I'm not sure I'm up to making a top for my new chi. Does the tank "need" a top for keeping a betta?


----------



## Jupiter

fourtanks said:


> You guys are so creative an handy! I'm not sure I'm up to making a top for my new chi. Does the tank "need" a top for keeping a betta?


It's advisable, since Bettas can jump-pretty far too.

That looks great though! I'd love one of the small Fluval tanks, like the Chi or that one for keeping shrimp in. If I ever do get one, I'll definitely have to try this out.


----------



## fflores

I did ask to get a quote to make something like 10 of them... maybe sell them or something... have to wait and see what it cost to make


----------



## HickoryStick

fflores said:


> i might suggest using acrylic weld, i don't know the actual name of the liquid, but here is a video explaining howits done
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT6Ow_cBTps
> 
> I spoke with one of the other designers at work last night about what i'm thinking about making and he told me that he use to use acetone when he use to make architectural acrylic models. Fusing acrylic with acetone made for clear seams
> 
> I will hopefully at least have the 3d renderings of the pieces i hope to have made. This might cost me a arm and a leg to make, lol.


Thanks for the link. That's good info. The video called it acrylic cement. I wonder how it works with Lexan. I was giving it further thought and am considering using clear rubber bumpers. The kind you might use on cabinet doors. They are clear and about 1/4" in size.


----------



## fflores

"Lexan" is just the name... kind of like how you can say "shoes" or you can say "Nikes" "Lexan" just refers to a trademarked term of acrylic. if i remember my info correctly.

it will look so much better with clear bumps

i'm having to add water ever 3 days now as it hits the min water level often.... overall, i love the designer, but its proving not to be the greatest as a actual fish tank... more to come in another thread


----------



## HickoryStick

*new top*

Here is the new top with rubber bumpers. I did not cut out a feeder hole so it would have a cleaner look. The top tilts open very easily to feed. I also replaced the bottom center piece with a piece of Mopani wood and added a couple live plants. I like the new look. We'll see how the plants do...


----------



## fflores

nice!


----------



## BettaHeart

Jupiter said:


> It's advisable, since Bettas can jump-pretty far too.
> 
> That looks great though! I'd love one of the small Fluval tanks, like the Chi or that one for keeping shrimp in. If I ever do get one, I'll definitely have to try this out.



I have the fluval spec and Lemon seems to love it


----------



## BettaHeart

I have been contemplating on getting the chi but really dont have resources to make a top as good as the one you have.


----------



## Grundylady

That is beautiful.

If you don't mind me asking, what is the thing that looks like a leaf that is suction cupped to the back wall?


----------



## Grundylady

That spec is really cute too.


----------



## HickoryStick

I like the spec too...first time I've seen one.

The fake leaf is called a Betta Bed Leaf Hammock. It is supposed to let him rest on it near the surface. It was only $2 so I thought I'd try it. I've considered taking it out because I don't care for the looks of it (especially now that I've added the wood and live plants) but he does use it.


----------



## fflores

the spec is nice... cost as much as the 5 gal chi, but provides a full blown filter system in a small tank.


----------



## HickoryStick

*Top design evolution*

Here are my various top designs all in one side-by-side comparison pic (started at #1, ending at #3). I think I'm done...for now.


----------



## fflores

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx7MHdWXQvc&feature=related

if your interested


----------



## Jupiter

I've never seen the Spec before, but that's lovely too!


----------



## luvem

Oops. Sorry. New to foruming.


----------



## luvem

Your Chi looks great and your Betta is beautiful!


----------



## HickoryStick

luvem said:


> Your Chi looks great and your Betta is beautiful!


Thank you. My tank water has become stained since I added the Mopani wood but I "almost" like it...kind of a natural look. We'll see how long it takes to clear up.


----------



## fflores

HickoryStick said:


> Thank you. My tank water has become stained since I added the Mopani wood but I "almost" like it...kind of a natural look. We'll see how long it takes to clear up.



I had a cloudy tank going in the chi... a couple of 50% water changes and it cleared right up and has been looking great for the last couple of days


----------



## HickoryStick

*1 more variation*

This time I removed the heater hanging on the back and made the cutout 1/2" wider on the left to allow room for a submersible heater cord or air tubing, etc.


----------



## fourtanks

Looks Great!


----------



## Grundylady

HickoryStick, what are you doing with the older versions of the top. (Since it seems like you keep using making brand new.)

If you are just getting rid of them I might be interested in buying one off you. PM me if interested.


----------



## Maryrox247

wow, i didn't even pay attention to the part where it said that that lid didn't come with it and that you made it...i really could've swore that that CAME with it!! That is absolutely amazing and looks awesome.


----------



## HickoryStick

Maryrox247 said:


> wow, i didn't even pay attention to the part where it said that that lid didn't come with it and that you made it...i really could've swore that that CAME with it!! That is absolutely amazing and looks awesome.


Thank you. It really was easy to make.


----------



## HickoryStick

*another variation*

Okay, this time I replaced the "Chi" filter and light with an AquaClear20 filter and PCL13 light. So far, I like this new setup...


----------



## luvem

Really nice! The new light really shows off your set-up and your betta.


----------



## amandag3001

This is a GREAT thread. I have a Chi also and have been keeping the water low so that Zen doesn't try to escape. I am definitely going to have my husband cut out a top for it this weekend. Question: Do you have to have the rubber things in the corners? Do they help hold it in place? -- thanks again for posting this project. I'll post a pic when mine is done.


----------



## HickoryStick

luvem said:


> Really nice! The new light really shows off your set-up and your betta.


Thank you. I like the new light a lot better than the 9 little LEDs on the bottom of the "block". It is so much brighter...it's easy to spot my betta; even when he is in the top 3", he is still visible and bright


----------



## HickoryStick

amandag3001 said:


> This is a GREAT thread. I have a Chi also and have been keeping the water low so that Zen doesn't try to escape. I am definitely going to have my husband cut out a top for it this weekend. Question: Do you have to have the rubber things in the corners? Do they help hold it in place? -- thanks again for posting this project. I'll post a pic when mine is done.


The rubber bumpers help hold the top in place...it's really just to make sure it doesn't move enough to touch the water as it flows down the outside of the filter box. They are $3 or less at Walmart and just peel and stick to the Lexan. With my latest design, I didn't need any bumpers since the location of the cutouts kept the top in place (and of course I am not using the center filter/light box). I have 2 young boys, so I wanted to use the bumpers on my previous versions of the Chi top. If you are not worried about something (or someone) pushing the top against the filter (which would cause the water to run across the top) then you could easily get by without the bumpers. 

Something else worth noting: I do like the feeder cutout...it's not as "clean" looking as the version without it, but it sure is convenient to be able to just swing the Lexan out of the way to feed my fish or add water.

Good luck with your top. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

How are the lids getting on now? Still going well? They look fantastic.

How hard would you say it was to make them out of 10?


----------



## HickoryStick

BettaBuddy101 said:


> How are the lids getting on now? Still going well? They look fantastic.
> 
> How hard would you say it was to make them out of 10?


I am still using the top that I posted a picture of back on 1/25/11. I've been very happy with it and really don't give it much thought anymore...it's just part of the tank.

It was simple to make. On a scale of 1 to 10 (with 1 being easy and 10 being hard), I'd give my current version a 3. I'd give the version with the cutout in the middle (for the filter/fountain) a 4.


----------



## DNangel

Nice it looks great . I think i want one of those lol o: o:


----------

